# Big Confusion.......



## chokhu (Dec 8, 2009)

Dear All,

           Want to buy a high end smartphone with budget around 20k. I have chosen samsung s8003 jet and samsung omnia 2. But problem is that in s8003 every feature are there which i need except OS. And omnia 2 is also good but it has only 65k display. Wat does that mean? Is that mean that screen is not going to look good? Pls help me.


----------



## Vensanga (Dec 8, 2009)

i am also looking for a new phone but my budget is around 15k,wats urs requirement,if i have the same budget with you i'll go for N86 coz am not interested in touchscreen phones..what abt E series,E72 lokks great...and what purpose do you plan to use your phone??


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 8, 2009)

For your budget Samsung Jet is best.
65K is the number of colours the display is capable of reproducing. It will look good but not great like one which has 16 million.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 8, 2009)

Its crap. 16 million colors is a hoax. It depends on the resolution, the screen technology used and other factors which add up to the reproducibility of a screen.


----------



## chokhu (Dec 9, 2009)

Actually i m using SE 320i from last 2.5 yrs. Now i want a new fone within budget 20k but i can increase it by 2 or 3k if necessary. I dont know much about mobile technology.
But my main requirement are
Good large screen (AMOLED) which looks good.
Camera not less than 5 MP
Bluetooth, GPRS, Edge, 3g, Wi-fi, GPS all connectivity
Good multimedia experience in audio n video.
Looks of fone should be good.
Must b a smrtphone.

Have seen E72 but i didnt like business phones like e series.

Samsung Jet looks good and all feature which i want but it hasnt any OS.
I8000 Omnia ii is also very good but its screen has only 65k colors.
Also N86 is good n in my budget but i preferring above samsung due to touch screen and great looking.
So i m confused bet ween i8000 and jet. Help me guys.
Can anyone post some link or photoes of clarity of 65k color screen and 16M color screen?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 9, 2009)

Consider waiting for N97 Mini


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Its crap. 16 million colors is a hoax. It depends on the resolution, the screen technology used and other factors which add up to the reproducibility of a screen.



R u sure....16million is not superior to 65k


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 9, 2009)

Of course. Its the resolution that matters. Some manufacturers bump up the contrast and brightness that gives an illusion of a better display. But the human eye isnt able to comprehend the amount of colors used anyway. If ever, try using an Xperia X1 and compare its screen with other mobiles.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Of course. Its the resolution that matters. Some manufacturers bump up the contrast and brightness that gives an illusion of a better display. But the human eye isnt able to comprehend the amount of colors used anyway. If ever, try using an Xperia X1 and compare its screen with other mobiles.



dat means if i compare 16million with 65k side by side i wont notice ne difference...


----------



## desiibond (Dec 10, 2009)

as gautam said, wait for N97 mini. this one looks to be a terrific phone


----------



## chokhu (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, 

   I dont think N97 mini will fit in my budget. So finally decided to buy Samsung Jet. But I want to clear some doubt before buying.

1). Does the Jet come with any application from which I can view/edit word,excel,ppt,pdf files? If not, is there any app available for download for that. I think the fone only support Java apps, as it doesnt have any OS.

2). How reliable are Samsung Touchscreen fones. I mean are this fone's touchscreen is reliable for 2-3 yrs under average normal use?

Thanks.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 13, 2009)

Samsung Jet is a great phone but only problem with it is that it's UI is proprietary and there aren't much apps available. With Samsung going for new Bada OS, users of this touch UI will be left in the dark.


----------



## chokhu (Dec 14, 2009)

Still no one has clear my doubts.....


Pls guys, answer my questions which i posted above.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 15, 2009)

1) not sure about this part
2) 2 years is possible. 3 years, you should be lucky. My motorola E6's touch screen became bit unresponsive after 2years. Only select few touchscreen devices are capable of going on and on and on.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 15, 2009)

3 year is possible.you need to take proper care, a good screen guard from day 1,a proper pouch,try to avoid moisture n one imp thing KEEP THE BRIGHTNESS LEVEL AS LOW AS POSSIBLE,my E6 is still going strong after almost two and half years,though i rarely use it now .


----------



## digital4664 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Suggest a suitable smartphone*

Hello everybody,

I m devesh, I wanna buy a new handset rather a smartphone as I can't use lappy in d company i gonna join..

*Requirements:*

Budget around 15 K ( but can exceed upto 17K max if i can get a better n viable option )

*SMS*
unlimited sms memory, group msging
sms from specific senders(such as mytoday, google sms channel) shud arrive in separate folder.​
smart contacts manager
shud Read doc, pdf, xls, ppt 
to do list manager, 
A good camera such as 3MP wl do
gprs, Edge, 3G and WiFiii must.
password protect sms inbox, password protect directories feature/(suggest apps)
big screen ( as my main use is to view doc, ppt ; read PDFs and surfing )
A good music too.

I have read and reread the forum checked, gsmarena n all sites... blown up my head .. and finally found d option of *Nokia 5800 XM* (but heard it's touch feature is bit rough, is that?) 

Is there any better option in Windows mobile 6.1 ? 

I wud appreciate ur suggestions.. Pls help..!


----------



## desiibond (Dec 15, 2009)

Check E71. true smartphone with all the features you need except touch.


----------



## digital4664 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Suggest a suitable smartphone*



digital4664 said:


> I have read and reread the forum checked, gsmarena n all sites... blown up my head .. and finally found d option of *Nokia 5800 XM* (but heard it's touch feature is bit rough, is that?)



E71 screen is small , so not effective for PPTs and PDF viewing.. so opting for 5800 mostly.. Thanks ..

Does anyone know from where to buy 5800 in *Mumbai*.. which shop can offer me best price and latest ver. model?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 16, 2009)

Check Alfa, Vile Parle for Nokia 5800XM.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 16, 2009)

chokhu said:


> Still no one has clear my doubts.....
> 
> 
> Pls guys, answer my questions which i posted above.



Hi Choku,

So u got ur mobile ?? Samusng Jet??

If not when and what model, u r planning to go for?

Have a look of below thread also... 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123293&referrerid=21177

& feel free to pour replies 

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------

Also, have a look at this mobile.. if you are still looking for.. SAMSUNG B7610 OMNIA PRO.

All windows mobile comes with 65K Display, as the OS supports only for that. Though the display has been designed for 16M colours.


----------



## digital4664 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ganeshkumar said:


> Also, have a look at this mobile.. if you are still looking for.. SAMSUNG B7610 OMNIA PRO.



sounds gr8 .. checked specs jst now.. i wish it was in budget ..! IT's 30K


----------



## chokhu (Dec 17, 2009)

Ganeshkumar said:


> Hi Choku,
> 
> So u got ur mobile ?? Samusng Jet??
> 
> ...



thx for reply. No I didn't buy any mobile yet.
I m still confuse betwen JET and OMNIA2. Both r almost similar except jet is non OS fone n OMNIA2 having 65k screen. Till now I have used a very simple mobile. So i dont know wat can be done with OS. If OS is for instaling applications, then wat type of apps? I only need application like document viewer. 
But I m more inclined towards omnia2 due to OS but then again 65k screen hold me back. Does it affect photo, video image clearity? If 65k screen n 16m screen mobiles are put side by side, can we identify differance by naked eyes.
I think i should wait till JAN before buying mobile.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 17, 2009)

corrected this post now as I was looking at Omnia's specs earlier.


jet's display has AMOLED, 16M color and 480 x 800 pixels packed into 3.1" display.

omina II has 65k color AMOLED, 480 x 800 3.7" display.

To the naked eye, you won't find much difference and that 3.7" display should be gorgeous.

It's better to go for a 65k display that has smartphone OS than to go for a 16M display that comes with some fancy java UI.

My vote goes to Omnia II


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 17, 2009)

@Choku....


Dont hold back from Omnia 2, for the reason u think!

Go for Omnia 2.. You will surely like the Omnia2 display better than Jet Display bcoz of its larger size.

I am thinking, just bcoz of budget. The price difference is arnd 5.5K.. Is Win Mobile OS, Display Size difference, worth for 5.5k???

Anyway both these Phones are best value for money, i think!


----------



## digital4664 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: Suggest a suitable smartphone*

Hey guys

I hv dropped the thought of getting 5800XM and now m very keen for WinMO 

because:

My main focus on mobile is a true PDA & productive device and not entertainment.
I checked 5800 of my frend. The phone gets slow or sometimes hangs while opening PDF of large size.. and my main purpose is to read ebooks , PDFs , PPTs, docs etc.
I don't care for camera.. as m gonna hav a digicam soon 4 dat purpose..
I don't like to play songs on speaker of phone rather i prefer headsets.

So all these points suggest me a Windows Mobile device. (HTC or Samsung or Asus) . Can any1 pls suggest me a good model with Wifi around 15K? 

*1 Question for Windows Mobile users: Does d phone gets slow while reading PDFs? (with 5800 it's too slow to scroll even ) ? Pls provide me an unbiased ans , thanks *


----------



## Tamoghno (Dec 18, 2009)

>> &quot;my main purpose is to read ebooks , PDFs , PPTs, docs etc.&quot;

if the file is too large , then it will stutter in every smartphone. yeah , stuttering is more severe in 5800 than other phones . but remember PDFs are very RAM intensive. but if you have text only pdfs then all phones i've tried works ok.

BTW , avoid cheaper winmo like plague . Winmo is unbearable is slow hardware .


----------



## desiibond (Dec 18, 2009)

winmobile with 64mb or 128mb ram struggles more than 5800xm to open large files. 

check these phones:

Blackberry Curve
HTC Touch 3G
nokia E71 
SAMSUNG B7320 Omnia PRO


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 18, 2009)

HTC tatoo ?
i think it will have all the applications u need.. chk it too!

I feel its Value for your money!


----------



## digital4664 (Dec 18, 2009)

^^wot's d current price of HTC tatoo?

@all
m thinking about these models: 
HTC Touch 3G 16K
HTC TyTN II 17K
ASUS - P 552w	 Rs.15,800	

most probably touch 3G...

wht say guys.. n how's Videocon V2950 model? ny1 used/heard? config sounds OK n value for money.. !


----------



## desiibond (Dec 18, 2009)

Tattoo price is 13.5k with 256meg ram, android, big display. it's a good mobile.


----------



## digital4664 (Dec 19, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Tattoo price is 13.5k with 256meg ram, android, big display. it's a good mobile.



I checked d specs and the phone really sounds great ..now goin thru user reviews on gsmarena8)

btw one silly doubt cudn't be cleared
*Hey, does it have free application to view PDF, DOC and PPT... and does it open faster than winMO....*


----------



## digital4664 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi , i just searched on Android market..
The available apps are for Htc G1 they are,

Documents To Go for Android (15USD offer), RepliGo Reader for Android 8USD , 
QuickOffice for Android (9.99$ offer)19.99$

can v install it externally from PC? like symbian phones?


----------



## chokhu (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello Friends,

   I have almost decided 2 go for omnia2 wil b geting it within few days but have some doubts to clear.

I have checked online on rediff shopping that this mobile wil cost me around 22.5k while local dealer in my city is asking for 24k.
SO is it reliable to go for online shopping? wil i get genuin product? wat abt warranty? if somthin goes wrong, wil local samsung dealer wil repair or replace the phone within waranty?

THX in advance.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 4, 2010)

^^^^

Hey choku,

It seems to be a nice offer..

In my town also, every showroom quote it ~ 24K and + VAT.. If i bargain, i think they will give some 5% cash back!

22.5K.. I am too looking at it.. and thinking of placing order.. but may wait 4 pongal offer before placing order.. If ezone gets stock of Omnia 2, then i will go here.. (for its 10% cash back  )

I think, If v get the mobile pack w/o seal broken.. then v can go rediff too...


----------



## chokhu (Jan 6, 2010)

But still, if somone can assure me to go for online shopping whether it is safe or not?
i.e. i m spending 24k.
Anyone have any experience regarding online shopping can share their view.


Offtopic:- @ganeshkumar, when is ur pongal festival?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 6, 2010)

^^^
I see that rediff seller has only 75% positive rating.. bad 

And rediff sells Omnia Pro B7610 at 24K whereas with local dealer, its just 22K.. and omnia 2 at 22.5K in rediff and with local dealer 24K is more contradicting!! 


I think Omnia 2 will come down to 22K arnd...
Dont know, wen will be Google nexus launch in India!

Pongal festival here is 14th Jan!!


----------



## chokhu (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Friends,

Booked OMNIA2 for 22.4k as it is not available here. Wil get it within 3 days.
Very excited abt it.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 12, 2010)

Where did u booked choku>??


Still here the model hasnt launched in all showrooms...

Only in wavetel the model is available.. and its priced arnd 24K


----------



## chokhu (Jan 12, 2010)

@GANESHKUMAR,

Actualy I was searchin on samsung site n find where to buy omnia2? I selected my city bharuch n found address of 2 shops. Went 2 both shop n one quoted 24k n other quoted 22.4k. Both r not having stock so they told me to book mobile giving some advance. So I choose shop with less price n told me that within 3 days they wil get the mobile.


----------



## chokhu (Jan 16, 2010)

Guys Good news, got my omnia2 for 22.4k. Sorry for late posting as I was busy in exploring the phone. Its a very nice phone. 
          As I m new to touchscreen, windows mobile smartphone, someone can help me regarding tips n tricks, apps games for this phone.
          How to update firmware n how to upgrade to winmo 6.5?


@ganeshkumar,
wat abt u? Have u bought ur mobile or not? ask me for any query regarding omnia2.


----------



## chokhu (Jan 17, 2010)

Also someone can help me regarding how to connect to gps on my omnia2? i didn't find any gps software on my phone.

If someone can explain me how to use wifi connection? does wifi require any password? where to get it?

Tnx in advance.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey great choku... I was out of station for few days... 

Here, its 24K +

I will wait till other store launches omnia2.. and chk price... And which town you bought it now? Is there any way for me to place a order through him? 

For mobile maps, you can use mgmaps.. its freeware and I am using it with my ROKR E6 for 2 years+...

You need a wireless router configured in your home to use wi-fi connection... or U can go to a free wifi spot and start browsing (They dont need any key)

If u have broadband, get a wireless router and configure it!


----------



## chokhu (Jan 20, 2010)

@Ganeshkumar,

Currently I am doing Job at Bharuch city of Gujarat state. Here also many shops quoted 24k but in one shop I found it for 22.4k so bought it. This shop is not having online shop so you cant get it online from this shop. Either you have to come here for purchase or I purchase it on your behalf and courier it to you.

Now GPS an Wifi are working.

Can anybody tell me how to update my phone to windows mobile 6.5. Pls give step by step instruction regarding what to do when installing?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Choku.. 

Thanks for it. I will decide this weekend and will tell you. 

And for upgrading ur OS, I found a link, look at it... 
*www.samsung-omnia.org/rom-discussi...-5!-how-to-upgrade-your-omnia-ii-by-official/

Keeps us informed abt what all u r doing with ur omnia..


----------



## chokhu (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for da link. I already gone through it n found that for india, upgrade still not available.
I just listening to music, taking photoes, browsing the net with my omnia 2. nothing more.
Ok. I m having some problems with my phone n i m listing here. Hope if some one can help me.

1). I am using airtel gprs(mobile office) to browse net on mobile. On my previous sony handset, i was able to connect net to pc with the help of sony pc suite. But in samsung pc studio, i dont understand how i can connect net on my pc through mobile. If someone can guide me step by step, then it will be very helpful.

2). In my contact list, i m having different mobile nos for a single contact. ie mobile no, work no, home no. Now while i forward any message, i m only able to select only mobile no of any contact. Suppose i want to send message to its work no, i am not able to select it bcoz only one number is displayed against contact name. How to select another number?

3). Camera is very good during daytime, i m not satisfied with night shots. night shots are little bit greenish type. I know there are some setting needed to be changed. Wat r iso setting. There are different iso settings like iso50, iso100, iso400 etc. Wat does it do? Some one can give me suggestion for setting for taking photoes in night mode.

4). I have installed some apps, but how to remove them if i want to? I cant find any shortcuts like add or remove programs. Also in specification, it has been written that phone has digital compass. I can access i by dialing *#0*#, which will bring lcdtest screen n in that digital compass is there. But cant find any shortcut for that.

5). Opera mobile browser came with mobile is nice but it is very sensitive while scrolling. I downloaded opera mobile 10 beta2 n found it very good but it also having problem like i cant minimise it while i want to switch another application n it automatically closes sometimes. Someone can suggest some good browser.

6). Do I required to install any anti virus? If yes, pls suggest some good antiviruses which r free.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sachitgul (Jan 23, 2010)

htc tattoo may sound like a good deal..
but the indian model does not have 3G...!!

also the QVGA screen restricts you from using a whole lot of apps from the android market...

such issues makes it a pretty mediocre  phone..

IMO 5800 is better...


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jan 23, 2010)

chokhu said:


> Thanks for da link. I already gone through it n found that for india, upgrade still not available.
> I just listening to music, taking photoes, browsing the net with my omnia 2. nothing more.
> Ok. I m having some problems with my phone n i m listing here. Hope if some one can help me.
> 
> 1). I am using airtel gprs(mobile office) to browse net on mobile. On my previous sony handset, i was able to connect net to pc with the help of sony pc suite. But in samsung pc studio, i dont understand how i can connect net on my pc through mobile. If someone can guide me step by step, then it will be very helpful.



install activesync in pc after thatclick icon called internet sharing icon click connect after connected to gprs connect sub to pc  and enjoy net on pc



chokhu said:


> 5). Opera mobile browser came with mobile is nice but it is very sensitive while scrolling. I downloaded opera mobile 10 beta2 n found it very good but it also having problem like i cant minimise it while i want to switch another application n it automatically closes sometimes. Someone can suggest some good browser.


 try skyfire



chokhu said:


> 6). Do I required to install any anti virus? If yes, pls suggest some good antiviruses which r free.
> 
> .


no need of antivirus I m using my phone without in since long time  don't instsall ant cracked software

rest answer u get in google


----------



## chokhu (Jan 24, 2010)

ankitsagwekar said:


> install activesync in pc after thatclick icon called internet sharing icon click connect after connected to gprs connect sub to pc  and enjoy net on pc



Hey, I cant find internet sharing icon in activesync. Can u pls explain with screenshot?

There is one icon of internet connector in the toolbox option of pc studio. But it is disabled. How to enable it? I think that will solve my problem.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 24, 2010)

^^^
Choku, In my father's HTC touch, when i connect the mobile to PC, it will ask options like, active sysc or removable disk or internet sharing.

I have to select internet sharing and then say 'ok', then my pc automatically connects to internet via gprs.


----------

